# Refilling Argon thermal pane windows



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You'll need to rethink the pressure treated wood for the doors. Too wet for this application. Use another rot resistant species.
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Chiurato said:


> *injecting argon gas in between the panes to keep the insulation value* *(after of course sealing all the edges with silicon).*
> 
> *So theoretically I should be able to drill two small holes (one to inject argon and one to release pressure) from the top of the repaired door and "recharge" the window after repair.*
> 
> *Does this sound feasible/workable?*


 My answer is NO.


----------



## Chiurato (Mar 23, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> My answer is NO.


Why? Is the argon used for welding unsuitable? Leak problems? Can you give me some input as to your answer? Not trying to be flip, just interested in the logic as to why this wouldn't work. Thanks.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

You won't get all the air out by just trying to displace it with Argon. You would have to pull a vacuum on the space between the panes of glass first like they did at the factory. If you do this you will also find out how hard it is to make a perfect seal using wood.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

fabrk8r said:


> You won't get all the air out by just trying to displace it with Argon. You would have to pull a vacuum on the space between the panes of glass first like they did at the factory. If you do this you will also find out how hard it is to make a perfect seal using wood.


Agreed.:thumbsup:


----------

